# shaping your nibs



## paintspill (Nov 23, 2011)

hey folks. can you "grind" or shape a standard medium or fine nib to a itallic or calligraphy type nib or would i have to buy one. i have a couple not so great pens i would gladly experiment on if it is possible.


----------



## tim self (Nov 23, 2011)

It can be done with a little practice.  I have not attempted it but what have you got to loose except a few cheap nibs?  I did a quick search and this is the first one I found.  http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/aboutpens/ludwig-tan.html  Good luck.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 23, 2011)

thank you so much tim. i love this place. i have a fountain pen i made recently that failed miserably. no better place to try it i guess.
maybe i'll document the process to help others out.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 26, 2011)

ok. so i went for it today. i took one of the pens i did that the finish failed and sanded the tip. i started with the set up in the first picture to remove the 'bump' on the bottom. then i switched to sanding freehand making sure to keep the pen as vertical as possible and not moving my wrist but pivoting my arm. i started with a 600 grit which in this case is more like a 500 if there is such a thing. then when i was happy with the shape i moved to wet sanding on a different 600. sounds strange but it would be like 600 and 800. testing as i went by dipping so i wouldn't have to fill and empty the pen. i finished of on a brown paper bag. came across that somewhere. seemed to work good for finishing. 
i'm happy with the results. now to practice my penmanship.


----------



## simomatra (Nov 26, 2011)

Many thanks for the link Tim


----------



## tim self (Nov 26, 2011)

Great results for the first time.  Glad to help.


----------

